# Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/polkit error code 1



## potobenka (Mar 9, 2010)

I couldn't install horde because of this error. It seems like the package can't be installed. I cd to that port and install polkit manually, the error says the script has failed to install the package. I don't know how to solve this and there are no help in google either. Anyone got a fix??? Can I get away with this by installing the package from source?


----------



## achix (Mar 9, 2010)

[CMD="portupgrade"] -fPP polkit[/CMD]


----------



## potobenka (Mar 9, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> [CMD="portupgrade"] -fPP polkit[/CMD]



Could you please explain how this would affect my setup? Will this get rid of the error? Does this apply to other packages? There are two packages that failed to install with the same error. The other one is "devel" (don't remember exactly)...


----------



## achix (Mar 9, 2010)

Suffice to say that this will not damage your computer! It will only try to upgrade (or just reinstall) polkit only if a binary package is available. portupgrade(1)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

Please post the exact error message and the messages leading up to it. Error 1 is just a general error and it can mean pretty much anything.


----------



## potobenka (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't looked into the log file. But when I go to that specific port and install polkit, the error says about a script has failed on doing its task. I think it's the installation script was broke.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

potobenka said:
			
		

> the error says about a script has failed on doing its task. I think it's the installation script was broke.


The _EXACT_ error message please.


----------



## potobenka (Mar 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The _EXACT_ error message please.



I am not on my server right now. But I think that's all about it. The script has failed blah blah. I may have missed a couple of words but that's the meat of the error.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

potobenka said:
			
		

> I am not on my server right now. But I think that's all about it. The script has failed blah blah. I may have missed a couple of words but that's the meat of the error.



And it's exactly those 'couple of words' we need to be able to help you. The fact it failed is not interesting. We need to find out _why_ it failed. Cause and effect. Always post full and complete error messages. If possible also the actions you took that provoked the error.

We cannot look on your screen, we cannot see what you did, we're good but we're not clairvoyant.


----------

